# bantam chick breed?



## magic (May 27, 2014)

I just got these two cuties and was wondering if anyone has an idea of their color or breed? I know that they are bantams.


----------



## magic (May 27, 2014)

could the speckled one be a campine? or groniger?


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

They are pretty! I have personally never seen these before! Maybe when they get older they will be easier to identify


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Any pictures of them feathered out now?


----------

